# What are you dangling?



## davenowood (Aug 9, 2010)

What kind of keys, doo-dads, and things do you guys/ ladies have on your key ring? 
I'll post pics of mine once I get off work :/ 









--pictures make things interesting!--


----------



## eurojulien 318is (Apr 29, 2002)

full size swiss army knife. weird? maybe, but I use it just about every day to fix stuff.


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

pair of boobies swing on my keys


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

My key fob, my house key and a VW bottle opener.


----------



## adamshershner (Oct 9, 2008)

A bottle opener, a cigar cutter, house key.


----------



## oloniccolo (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

Only the necessities:

*VW Key set:*










*Honda Key set:*


----------



## 03MK4VR6 (Nov 6, 2005)

simple.


----------



## Doupe (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## eecjetta (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't got a keychain. The part on my keyfob broke so I just carry around the key. Gunna end up losing it one day. It sucks


----------



## Baconator14 (Apr 25, 2010)

ill play.


----------



## jettaaddiction (Jun 22, 2008)

standard flip key along with a house key, roof rack key, EZ-GO golf cart key (works for anything EZ-GO makes) and a work key. and a super old skool JETTA key chain my mom got me the day i got my car  pic as proof 










opcorn:


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Baconator14 (Apr 25, 2010)

jetta2.8 said:


>


 lemme get one.


----------



## alexandriak (Jul 27, 2010)

Baconator14 said:


> lemme get one.


 x2


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Solid aluminum. $15 shipped. I think I have like 5 left unpolished:thumbup:


----------



## Baconator14 (Apr 25, 2010)

what colors are those? gold and ... 

and how big are they. relative to the key. pic if you can


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Unpolished aluminum and polished, but I have no more polished ones. I'm at school, but here is the one with my truck keys


----------



## davenowood (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for all the posts everyone, i got more than i expected 
:thumbup::thumbup: 
keep em' coming!!


----------



## .weber. (Apr 20, 2010)

*I am really amazed at how many people take pictures of their keys hahahahahaha*


----------



## davenowood (Aug 9, 2010)

.weber. said:


> *I am really amazed at how many people take pictures of their keys hahahahahaha*


 same its pretty cool haha


----------



## .weber. (Apr 20, 2010)

I was kinda thinking the opposite. But sure. 

I bet STEEVE doesn't take pictures of his keys. But PAT probably does


----------



## Skippy C (Apr 18, 2009)

I have three redbull tags. Silver, Dark Blue, and Light blue


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

klove614 said:


> Don't got a keychain. The part on my keyfob broke so I just carry around the key. Gunna end up losing it one day. It sucks


 x2


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

Dead baby mice 

And 

Dead babies ears 

...for serious


----------



## occsdude (May 28, 2010)

the part on my key where the ring goes was broke off when i got my keys so i have to carry the flip out key and my house key and gym passes on my other key set


----------



## davenowood (Aug 9, 2010)

swagger rob said:


> Dead baby mice
> 
> And
> 
> ...


 please take a picture?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 8, 2010)

.weber. said:


> I was kinda thinking the opposite. But sure.
> 
> I bet STEEVE doesn't take pictures of his keys. But PAT probably does


 i wonder what steeze does.


----------



## F1.8TMK4 (Jan 3, 2010)

klove614 said:


> Don't got a keychain. The part on my keyfob broke so I just carry around the key. Gunna end up losing it one day. It sucks


 Haha same here!! Kinda like it tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeRRR (Feb 25, 2007)

just have my VW FOB, front door key, and bedroom key. i hate having a wad of keys in my pocket, annoying as ****.


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## eecjetta (Sep 10, 2009)

F1.8TMK4 said:


> Haha same here!! Kinda like it tho.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 just drill a hole through a corner and stick a key ring through it. that's what I did when mine broke! 
still holdin up strong


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

VW key and a small hello kitty keychain. 

Less is more.


----------



## -Jake- (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## davenowood (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for all the posts everyone, keep them coming! I hope the plastic on my fob doesn't break im gonna be pissed


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

mine broke too...


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Just the usual...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJ4f (Oct 2, 2010)

Simple. House, Passat, and Dodge Ram key.


----------



## davenowood (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice!:beer:


----------



## DJEucalyptus (Dec 28, 2004)

Cool thread! 

And holy balls!!! I haven't seen anyone else with one of those Savier keys in a good while! best tool evar!


----------



## KristynLaura (Sep 6, 2010)

Nothing special, but I love it.


----------



## Amberliscious (Sep 30, 2010)

House & work keys. Jetta keys. Useless keys.


----------



## VooDooXII (May 11, 2005)

Just this badass bottle opener and a laser pointer/LED flashlight. Got the bottle opener from Wachovia, oddly enough.


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*James Avery Cross*

Silver Sheild with cross on it! 
_Fear not for I am with you. _Comforting. All our family has them.


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

DJEucalyptus said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> And holy balls!!! I haven't seen anyone else with one of those Savier keys in a good while! best tool evar!


hell yeah love that thing. thought i had lost it for a while, but then came across it when cleaning my room and its been on my keys since.


----------



## tcul (May 19, 2010)

1. Dub Fob
2. Roof Rack key
3. MUSTACHE SWITCHBLADE COMB!


----------



## blue02gls (Sep 20, 2010)

Just a few keys and things. I carry this wad of $h!t in my pocket daily

5 diff ones all go to my apartment
My dads truck and cap
2 for my sisters car
home
godparent's house
bike lock
tool box
5 important pad locks
pond fence key
swiss key
My VW fob
cigar punch
bottle opener
lucky penny
safety pin


----------



## davenowood (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## MikeJ4f (Oct 2, 2010)

MikeJ4f said:


> Simple. House, Passat, and Dodge Ram key.











New Toy  Mini WORKING Turbo haha


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

cabby key, house keys, work keys, garage keys, & a dog tag from h2o that says "not flat black"


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

The red one is one that is normally there.


----------



## dangerkart (Jul 12, 2010)

i don't have a keyring i only carry my fob. can't stand keychains


----------



## VdubP (Mar 23, 2006)

I only have my gym membership tags on mine. I'm not taking a pic though cause everyone knows what they look like. umpkin:


----------



## thirty2valves (Jun 27, 2007)

simple yet effective, lanyard says porsche on it lol


----------

